# Westerwald Freeride Trails ?



## Bulli Fahrer (24. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gelegentlich mal bei Freunden im WW und wenn möglich nehme ich auch das Bike mit. Leider habe ich bisher keine brauchbaren Trails gefunden die auch wirklich Spass machen. Fast nur Waldautobahnen und wenn mal was vielversprechend aussah dann war hinter der dritten Kurve meist alles mit Altholz zugemüllt.

Da ich es nicht zu den Biketreffs schaffe die hier im Forum gepostet werden (oder wenn ich gerade da bin keine Touren anstehen) wäre es toll wenn Ihr Locals mal aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern könntet und ein paar Tipps für nette FreerideTouren hättet.

Darf ruhig bergauf gehen, sollten aber vorallem auch ein paar leckere Singletrails und Downhills dabei sein.

Praktisch wären natürlich GPS Tracks (per PN/Mail - ich verspreche auch nichts in irgendwelchen GPS Foren zu posten) aber auch gerne Trailbeschreibungen die man mit Karte einigermassen finden kann.

Danke & Gruss
Stephan


----------



## kaot93 (19. September 2012)

Versuchs doch mal im Nachbarthread... Musst dich nicht von dem Downhill abschrecken lassen, ist alles halb so wild 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548251


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

